# Samsung Roadchef 12v Microwave



## MajorJed (Jul 11, 2009)

Does anyone know of anyone who services, tests or repairs microwaves in The South East or even better near Guildford, Surrey. I have a Samsung Roadchef 12v Microwave installed in a Ford Transit Van which I recently purchased and it does not work, after 50sec of operation it switches off and nothing is hot? I have new 110amp leisure battery, a 140amp VSR (voltage sensor relay), have contacted Samsung direct and they can’t give me a name of anyone.

Or alternatively can anyone recommend a lower wattage microwave and maybe what wattage inverter should be used.

Have had two replies from two different companies which are totally worlds apart.

Microwave 700watt output, 1200watt input, one recommends 1500watt, the other 3000watt inverter.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Just have it in mind that a 1.5KW inverter will take at least 100amps and the 3KW one will take 200amps you will need serious amount of batteries to supply the inverter say 300AH to start with, in my view


----------



## tezfair (Nov 18, 2011)

*similar situation*

I have converted a van and installed a pure sine 1.5Kw inverter. It struggles to run an 800w microwave so brought a 600w off amazon and although it runs - just, the inverter has burnt out after 4 months.

While in talks with the manufacturer they sent me a doc which basically says that you need 3-5 times the watts to run an appliance

So im spending the day looking for a new 12v microwave rather than spend hundreds on big inverters


----------

